# My 10yr old male golden does not know how to mate



## ShannaRodgers2013 (Aug 25, 2020)

Any advice would be welcomed. We have decided to finally stud our male, and found a beautiful female in heat. He does everything he is supposed to except they do not "tie". He thrusts for about 5-10 seconds, then gets off, then a few minutes later he tries again. Both have accepted each other, and she has already had a litter a few years ago. They have been trying for 3 days and seem to be getting frustrated. We have tried to assist in several ways, but he stops if he sees me close. I have done so much research, but still can't find answers.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Did bitch owner do progesterone?
The thrusting sounds like he's at 'get to know you' place but not interested in making a deal. So she's probably not there yet or is past the point .. find a vet who does same day progesterone tests.
You also might put some KY jelly just inside her vulva @ the bottom for facilitation's sake.


----------



## ShannaRodgers2013 (Aug 25, 2020)

Thank you. Her owner said she was at day 9 of her cycle when we introduced them. He stayed overnight at her house, then we brought them to our house.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

ShannaRodgers2013 said:


> Thank you. Her owner said she was at day 9 of her cycle when we introduced them. He stayed overnight at her house, then we brought them to our house.


I would progesterone test as mentioned above. Moreover, it could be somewhat exhausting for him if he’s that age, regarding his joints.

Finally, they don’t need to tie for her to conceive.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

AI and especially surgical AI would be a lot easier. 

And of course, make sure clearances are all there for both dogs otherwise there really is no value or point.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I had a girl not have her LH surge til day 21 or so once- so that progesterone test is gonna be important when you are timing due dates, assuming a breeding happens. Also, I hope you both did brucellosis testing-


----------

